# 正派女朋友



## indigoduck

"正派女朋友"

在电视节目听到了这句话，不是很了解什么意思.
情景是这样的：一个男人离了婚，接下来就说有很多女友这么样这么样的，然后就说了。。。很多都是“正派女朋友”

"正派女朋友" = 非假女友？

我听不懂这种上流社会的用语，嘻嘻~


----------



## Jerry Chan

正派 or 正經 means "decent".
唔正派/經女人 refers to those women who mess around with people or get involved in too much nightlife.


----------



## Skyneed

我的猜测是，“正派女友” 指他（那个离婚的男人）自己内心承认的，有正经关系的女友。也就是说，在外面乱搞的那些不算。

其实这个不算是很常见的说法，我自己从来没听过，只是猜测而已，所以indigoduck要根据context来看看。


----------



## samanthalee

Skyneed said:


> 我的猜测是，“正派女友” 指他（那个离婚的男人）自己内心承认的，有正经关系的女友。也就是说，在外面乱搞的那些不算。


That a possible explanation. But we usually say 正牌, not 正派.


----------



## Jerry Chan

Skyneed said:


> 我的猜测是，“正派女友” 指他（那个离婚的男人）自己内心承认的，有正经关系的女友。也就是说，在外面乱搞的那些不算。
> 
> 其实这个不算是很常见的说法，我自己从来没听过，只是猜测而已，所以indigoduck要根据context来看看。



正派/正經是指品行端正, 跟他是否內心承認彼此關係並無相干.

Samantha說的「正牌」(Cantonese)才是你指的意思


----------



## xiaolijie

From the context, it appears to me that it should mean, as Jerry Chan's said, "decent". The speaker here probably intended to convey that although he's got many girlfriends, don't jump to the conclusion that they are just girls picked up from streets.


----------



## Dorothea01

我真的不明白“正派女朋友”是什么，你说的是“正牌女友”吗


----------



## Jerry Chan

Dorothea01 said:


> 我真的不明白“正派女朋友”是什么，你说的是“正牌女友”吗



For your reference:
正派
稱人的品行端正。老殘遊記二編˙第六回：「這兩個姑子皆是正派不過的人，與我都極投契。」
(國語辭典)


----------



## Skyneed

Jerry Chan said:


> 正派/正經是指品行端正, 跟他是否內心承認彼此關係並無相干.
> 
> Samantha說的「正牌」(Cantonese)才是你指的意思



所以我说我是猜测。你讲的也很有道理。不过即使是“正派女朋友”这个词也几乎不常用到呢。
如果要说一个人品行端正，可以说“她是个正经人，正派人/她很正派”之类。真正把正派这个词放在“女友”前，我是没怎么见到，也可能是我孤陋寡闻。
还有这个片子出自什么地方，里面的人讲哪种方言。可能不同地方的有一些方言和特殊词，我们平时用不到。也可能他讲错，或者讲的是“正牌”这个词。很多猜测，如果不真正看到那个片，只从字面上的确很难理解。


----------



## Jerry Chan

Skyneed said:


> 所以我说我是猜测。你讲的也很有道理。不过即使是“正派女朋友”这个词也几乎不常用到呢。
> 如果要说一个人品行端正，可以说“她是个正经人，正派人/她很正派”之类。真正把正派这个词放在“女友”前，我是没怎么见到，也可能是我孤陋寡闻。
> 还有这个片子出自什么地方，里面的人讲哪种方言。可能不同地方的有一些方言和特殊词，我们平时用不到。也可能他讲错，或者讲的是“正牌”这个词。很多猜测，如果不真正看到那个片，只从字面上的确很难理解。



indigoduck 熱愛粵語


----------



## Skyneed

Jerry Chan said:


> indigoduck 熱愛粵語



非常好～　我也爱广东话。

不过他帖子里用得好像是普通话，所以我就直截了当认为他问的是普通话的意思。。。


----------



## Ghabi

For a "decent woman", I think we say "正經女人/仔" in Cantonese. "正派女朋友" doesn't sound right. On the other hand, "很多都是正牌女朋友" also sounds strange, since there should be one and only one "正牌/印女朋友" no matter how many "flings" you've. Sounds like a mystery to me.


----------



## Jerry Chan

Ghabi said:


> For a "decent woman", I think we say "正經女人/仔" in Cantonese. "正派女朋友" doesn't sound right. On the other hand, "很多都是正牌女朋友" also sounds strange, since there should be one and only one "正牌/印女朋友" no matter how many "flings" you've. Sounds like a mystery to me.



Agreed we'd probably use 正經 here.
But 正派 doesn't sound strange to me.
We often use 正派 to describe a character, in contrast to 反派
But in this context, I don't think the use of 正派 is wrong.
Probably only a personal preference though.


----------

